# Chasing



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

How many of you "honestly now" chase their dogs with things, ei. garbage bags, cans of dry rice, pants you have just shook to fold?


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you mean things they've taken off with??


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny loves to be chased whether it's something she stole or something we have in our hands.

We've 'played' scaredy dog with paper bags, boxes, brooms, shovels, plastic bags, vacuums...a lot of stuff. I like to hug her...she hates that...and then chase her with my arms out in a circle saying "wanna a hug?" She loves to play that game.

She play bows at us, barks, leaps and whirls in circles and in general gets to a '10' excitement level in no time. 

All games end in her biting our feet and barking at us.

We end the excitement by saying "All done, now, let's be nice." Her ears come down and she wiggles in for quiet petting.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Do you mean things they've taken off with??


Sure, or just to chase them around with something you pull out and it surprises them.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Penny loves to be chased whether it's something she stole or something we have in our hands.
> 
> We've 'played' scaredy dog with paper bags, boxes, brooms, shovels, plastic bags, vacuums...a lot of stuff. I like to hug her...she hates that...and then chase her with my arms out in a circle saying "wanna a hug?" She loves to play that game.
> 
> ...


I am glad to know I am not the only one who "plays" this game with their doggie.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I said "Every once in a while" because I don't do it very often. More often I get Carson to chase me....  He loves that game!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont chase them...I make them bring it back to me.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I usually chase Beamer because when he has something in his mouth he slivers towards me, then I giggle uncontrolably, then he 'talks' and I chase him down the hallway and jump on my bed!!! Love that game!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I play a game where we chase each other back and forth.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I voted "Never" but I don't think that "people who do are mean". I just never do! I play "hide & seek"!:wavey:


----------

